# Eyeshadow Shade Similarities



## Glitziegal (Aug 17, 2005)

I have just got back into wearing purple shades.  I have Parfait Amour , Beautiful Iris and Sugarlily

How does Little Minx differ.  I can't get to a store so only have the website swatches to judge by.
Has anyone got a photo of little minx with any of the others?  Or can you tell me if this is worth investing in.

Thanx muchly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ops:


----------



## Sanne (Aug 17, 2005)

I haven't seen it either, but I read in a review on MUA that it was very similar to whim, the purple mineralize e/s from rococo.
I found a picture on MUA:


----------



## lola336 (Aug 17, 2005)

little minx is i think best compared to crystal..i think little minx is a tad darker. hmm..i never tried but i think it could be close to sugarlily.  this site has bsically every color:
http://www.legacycollection.org/mac/

try to compare with this..HTH


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
_little minx is i think best compared to crystal..i think little minx is a tad darker. hmm..i never tried but i think it could be close to sugarlily.  this site has bsically every color:
http://www.legacycollection.org/mac/

try to compare with this..HTH_

 
That is a brilliant site- Thank you for pointing me in the right direction. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I will now have to start another wishlist


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 17, 2005)

Little Minx s*ck! It's not enough pigmented and doesn't stick on the lids. I exchanged it for Naturally Eccentric stuff.


----------



## angela (Aug 17, 2005)

here's a pic of beautiful iris: (sorry its soo big!)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...shadows016.jpg

and here's little minx:





being a velux pearl.. beautiful iris comes on like butter! its a bright purple.. and little minx is darker.. (almost gray) has a grayish purple tone to it- more purple though if that makes sense.



//edit by mod : picture exceeds size limit


----------



## Jude (Aug 18, 2005)

I agree with Pretty Kitty about Little Minx.  I was so underwhelmed with it.  Parfait Amour however is wonderful.


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 19, 2005)

Oh goodie, I liked the look of Little Minx but sounds like I might not need it. I have yet to play with my Parfait Amour, but wanted to declare how much I love Beautiful Iris.

I do have crappy eyesight...am I the only one who sees slight green duochrome/iridescende in BI? *ponders*


----------



## samtaro (Aug 21, 2005)

I think Little Minx is a little too grey for my taste, so if that doesn't strike you, I'd pass on it


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Frighteningly Similar MAC Eye Shadows*

I thought i'd start a thread on this because I couldn't find one, but i've seen some posts comparing colors that seem to be very close.  I just bought 3 colors myself that are really close, now i wish i'd only gotten one of them... 
steamy
surreal
shimmer moss

and also freshwater and belle azure look very close to me..

Do you have any comments on this before i spend all my money?!


----------



## lah_knee (Aug 22, 2005)

freshwater IS belle azure. its just a repromote basically, in a shiney gold pot 

steamy and shimmermoss ARE similar but i find steamy to have slight more pigmentation and has a little more blue in it. not a huge difference but ya


----------



## Kristen (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeah.. I remember that when I was buying shimmermoss. I picked up steamy like 8x when I was trying to find shimmermoss. I bought shimmermoss just because it was a vp


----------



## martygreene (Aug 22, 2005)

There are a good number of close, but not quite similar shadows. Particularly if you take into account limited edition shades.


----------



## kare31 (Aug 22, 2005)

Stencil and Samoa Silk.  Samoa Silk looks lighter in the pan, but they are dead on the same when applied.


----------



## hp11989 (Aug 22, 2005)

LM was too close to Madam B. Plum and other colors I have, so I returned it. Now if it had been VP formula, that would have been an entirely different story!


----------



## procrastinator (Aug 22, 2005)

I have Parfait Amour and I looove it!  It's light purple, but with some blue duochrome in it.  Not very pigmented, so you kind of have to pack it on a bit, but it's worth it! ;D


----------



## 72Cosmo (Aug 22, 2005)

These are 2 lipsticks that I think are too similiar to own both, Euroflash and Flitter. They're a little different but not enough to need both.


----------



## Sanne (Aug 22, 2005)

if you look at the macsite, you'll see that steamy and surreal have the same discription. the only difference is that surreal is a little lighter and less pigmented (steamy is for daredevils 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## user4 (Aug 22, 2005)

i can tell u that amber lights and casino are the same freaking color!!!


----------



## Insomiac (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_i can tell u that amber lights and casino are the same freaking color!!!_

 
I noticed that as well.

As said above the Belle Azure e/s from the Bell Azure collection is the SAME as Freshwater. The only difference is the gold pot, lol.


----------



## FemmeNoir (Aug 22, 2005)

So you wonderful people that have seen NE already, can you tell me what items are close to existing colors? I am trying to save up for the VPs. Since I already have a ton of MAC, I don't want to buy anything too similar to what I already have. Thanks for your help!

LeeAnn


----------



## Shawna (Aug 22, 2005)

Elite from Belle Azure and Woodwinked are identical on me.  Three MA's at my counter couldn't tell which one was which.  Oh, and blue pigment and freshwater e/s are really close too.  Blue pigment has slightly more shine to it.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Aug 22, 2005)

Leisuretime from Belle Azure looks a lot like Plum Dressing to me. I also think it looks a lot like Hepcat.


----------



## crimsonette (Aug 22, 2005)

i feel the same. i had all 3 of those, and even the MAs at my counter would pick up plum dressing when they thought it was hepcat.


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thegirlgotsoul* 
_Leisuretime from Belle Azure looks a lot like Plum Dressing to me. I also think it looks a lot like Hepcat._

 
i have those two because i was dumb enough not to compare them... but yes... they are pretty much exactly alike... cept i like hepcat better...


----------



## Turbokittykat (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_i can tell u that amber lights and casino are the same freaking color!!!_

 
They show up as different colours on me. They look very similar in the pot, but on my skin they're definitely not the same.


----------



## Star (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_freshwater IS belle azure. its just a repromote basically, in a shiney gold pot_

 
yep, lol, at one point even maccosmetics.com was calling BA "freshwater"


----------



## user4 (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_They show up as different colours on me. They look very similar in the pot, but on my skin they're definitely not the same._

 
really??? they look the same on me. wierd...


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 22, 2005)

Lets see similar stuff

Coco beach - chocolate brown. Not the same but similar
Gold - golden lemon
blue - (new) blue
Naval blue - Blue storm

e/s 
silverring - anti-establishment = not very similar on skin but alike in pan
belle azure is freshwater
etc
the list goes on and on...but the fact is that none of them are EXACTLY the same. Although if money is tight and you had to pick one you could. The differences sometimes come down to vibrancy, like the new blue pigment is no where near as good as the old blue pigment. It takes 3 swipes of the new to achieve one swipe of the old. 
A lot of the colors the payoff is different, and therefore sometimes its nice to have both...Especially when using them with a base, which can change the color altogether, or pairing it with another color which can do the same. 
Its like using a black or dark base with blue brown...It doesnt turn red or orange, it actually appears blue/brown..without that base it looks red.
The best advice I can actually give about color matching is go to MAC and test them on your skin...


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_really??? they look the same on me. wierd..._

 
exactly, thats the whole point.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Things may appear one way in a pot but another way on skin..


----------



## solardame (Aug 22, 2005)

Brun and Rummy. Brun is just slightly darker, but overall very close. Even the same formula.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 22, 2005)

Prose and Fancy is a more shimmerey version of Shaded Mint...


----------



## mrskloo (Aug 22, 2005)

I compared Casino to Elite and they came up different on me as well.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Aug 22, 2005)

Little Minx went on and looked like the beginnings of a black eye,... LOL. I passed on it entirely,.


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 22, 2005)

hth!


----------



## Tessigrl (Aug 22, 2005)

I've never even used mine, I think I will have to swap it for something...


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Aug 22, 2005)

Am i the only one that loves Little Minx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't really compare it to anything, but it's really nice...

And i don't like Parfait Amour... I love the color, but it doesn't show up with me, even with a base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Grr darnit


----------



## Dawn (Aug 22, 2005)

Can anyone tell me how close Sumptuous Olive and Olive Groove are?  I just got Sumptuous Olive and haven't used it as it looked pretty close.  Thanks, Dawn


----------



## User20 (Aug 22, 2005)

I was told by a MA that many of the colors are almost exact in color but the finishes vary. So it depends on whether you care about color similarities or whether the finishes play a part in your decision.


----------



## anuy (Aug 22, 2005)

*leisuretime vs. hepcat*

so everyone says they're almost the same. which one is better and how are they different from each other? and while we're at it.... shimmermoss vs. steamy. who wins?


----------



## angela (Aug 23, 2005)

i think living pink is the frost version of sushi flower!


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 23, 2005)

^ living pink is like the bastard child of swish and sushi flower i love it


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_I have just got back into wearing purple shades.  I have Parfait Amour , Beautiful Iris and Sugarlily

How does Little Minx differ.  I can't get to a store so only have the website swatches to judge by.
Has anyone got a photo of little minx with any of the others?  Or can you tell me if this is worth investing in.

Thanx muchly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ops:_

 
I have some swatches of Little Minx next to Whim in my MUA gallery.  I'm midnightlouise there, too, if you care to look


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 23, 2005)

also belle azure is a smidge widge diffrent from freshwater. they LOOK THE SAME IN THE PAN but on skin its another story, Belle Azure Eye Shadow is a clean electric blue with pearl, and Freshwater is more of a sky-blue.  Belle Azure is also a bit lighter and more silvery/metallic than Freshwater while Freshwater is much more dense in formula.


----------



## shriekingviolet (Aug 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anuy* 
_so everyone says they're almost the same. which one is better and how are they different from each other?_

 
At least to my eye, Hepcat & Plum Dressing are a bit more pink/fuschia toned than Leisure Time.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 23, 2005)

*Can someone do me a BIG Favour?????*

i recently got ahold of Unorthodox.its GAWJUSSS!! can someone compare it to that one buttersilk e/s from the High Tea quad, Sweet Tea and Pollen from Madame B? i know Pollen will be much much more sparkly but im looking at the colour hue really....if you want something in return maybe i can swatch something side by side for you


----------



## martygreene (Aug 23, 2005)

(I'm merging this with the eyeshadow color similarity thread)

If I recall correctly, Unorthodox is much yellower than buttersilk, and a bit darker than pollen. Buttersilk has a slight greenish tinge that unorthodox does not have.


----------



## Dawn (Sep 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 
_Can anyone tell me how close Sumptuous Olive and Olive Groove are?  I just got Sumptuous Olive and haven't used it as it looked pretty close.  Thanks, Dawn_

 
Anyone??  I haven't been to the mall to check yet...  Thanks!


----------



## Shanneran (Sep 7, 2005)

has anyone found an eyeshadow that resembles bagatelle? its my fave shade and im not quite sure what ill use when its done!


----------



## martygreene (Sep 14, 2005)

Beaded is close... not quite as bronze but it's pretty close, at least on me.

I'm trying to find something similar to Girl Meets Boy from the Tempt Me quad.


----------



## mrskloo (Sep 14, 2005)

Crappy photos, sorry.





Sumptous Olive and Olive groove





Unorthodox (top left), Buttersilk (right), Pollen (bottom left)


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Sep 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrskloo* 
_Crappy photos, sorry.





Sumptous Olive and Olive groove





Unorthodox (top left), Buttersilk (right), Pollen (bottom left)_

 
danke for the unorthodox comparison


----------



## martygreene (Sep 14, 2005)

Pollen and Buttersilk are a lot more similar looking to me, pollen is by far not as pink as the photo is showing, at least to me. I don't have unorthodox to compare them to however.


----------



## Shawna (Sep 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink__grapefruit* 
_Am i the only one that loves Little Minx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't really compare it to anything, but it's really nice...

And i don't like Parfait Amour... I love the color, but it doesn't show up with me, even with a base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grr darnit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I completely agree.  I just got LM and I love it.  I use it for a smokey eye and it is gorgeous.  I have Plum from Madame B and I freaking hate it.  It just sits there.  As for Parfait Amour, I swapped it for Au Contraire and couldn't be happier.  PA just never looked that great on me.  It was too sheer.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Sep 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_Pollen and Buttersilk are a lot more similar looking to me, pollen is by far not as pink as the photo is showing, at least to me. I don't have unorthodox to compare them to however._

 
yeah i currently got pollen and its simmiliar on my skin to unorthodox but instead of frosty its more glitterey and lighter yellow


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Sep 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I completely agree.  I just got LM and I love it.  I use it for a smokey eye and it is gorgeous.  I have Plum from Madame B and I freaking hate it.  It just sits there.  As for Parfait Amour, I swapped it for Au Contraire and couldn't be happier.  PA just never looked that great on me.  It was too sheer._

 

little minx reminded me alittle bit of Madame B Plum, but Little Minx flashes a diffrent colour on me


----------



## Dawn (Sep 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrskloo* 
_Crappy photos, sorry.





Sumptous Olive and Olive groove





Unorthodox (top left), Buttersilk (right), Pollen (bottom left)_

 
Thanks so much!  I'm thinking I don't need both...  Appreciate your help =)  Dawn


----------



## shriekingviolet (Sep 17, 2005)

Little Minx reminds me a lot of Whim from Rococco with a slightly different finish.


----------



## martygreene (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_I'm trying to find something similar to Girl Meets Boy from the Tempt Me quad._

 
I'm wondering if Old Gold pigment is at all close?


----------



## lola336 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Metamorph vs. Meadowland*

Does anyone have both of these? Can anyone do a side by side comparison?  I thought that metamorph was a lighter green and meadowland was more of a mint.  I got one off of lj but I think now I have two meadowlands.  I can try to take a pic later but if anyone has a side by side that would be great..thanks!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Sep 28, 2005)

Hmm,.. if no one beats me to it,.. I will swatch it when I get home,.. Metamorph is more of a Cyber Celery color,.. it has a yellow base where Meadowland has a more blue base which makes it minty. If you have ever seen Juxt,.. it is very close to Metamorph,..


----------



## absolut_blonde (Sep 28, 2005)

Metamorph is more of a limey green. Not overly yellow, though-- less yellow than Juxt. Something like mint and lime combined. Meadowland was an aqua shade; I didn't really think it was all that special, it reminded me of Surreal a lot.


----------



## lola336 (Sep 28, 2005)

yea i figured it was more like just colored...yea i think i have two meadowland now...lol....yea but if u can swatch it that would be awesome


----------



## user2 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Any similar e/s or pigments to Stars N Rockets?*

Hi!

I've seen some amazing swatches of it but maybe someone can compare SnR with Pink Pearl pigment or something else existing?

TIA


----------



## fairytale22 (Oct 15, 2005)

What I would compare it to is a pinker version of Urban Decay's Asphyxia


----------



## Shawna (Oct 15, 2005)

It looks exactly like pink pearl pigment on me so I passed on it b/c I already have pink pearl.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 15, 2005)

Pink Pearl pigment


----------



## user2 (Oct 15, 2005)

Thx lovelies!


----------



## missytakespics (Oct 19, 2005)

*Whats the difference between Gorgeous Gold and Glare?*

Is there a huge difference or is GG just a knockoff of Glare?


----------



## user3 (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't have Glare so I am going off of memory here but IIRC Glare is more of a pale olive green. 


UpDATE:I asked a friend that has it and she said she didn't really think they looked alike.
She said GG is way more gold/yellow.


----------



## missytakespics (Oct 19, 2005)

awesome - thank you! so its def. worth having both i'm assuming?


----------



## martygreene (Oct 19, 2005)

Here's an image of glare:
http://www.legacycollection.org/mac/...glare.jpg.html
It's definately more olive than Gorgeous Gold. Also, Gorgeous Gold is a Veluxe Pearl with duochrome finish, whereas Glare was a frost I believe. Glare is also discontined.


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Oct 20, 2005)

Tonight when I was checking out Blue Absinthe, I checked it out side by side with Shimmermoss and they looked almost identical.

I was very dissappointed.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 21, 2005)

*Shroom & Ornamentalsim Wishful*

Are they the same color or just similar?


----------



## FemmeNoir (Oct 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 
_Are they the same color or just similar?_

 
Exactly the same when swatched on my NC25 skin.


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 21, 2005)

*Are they the same?*

I thought I posted this question today, but I can't find it.  So here it goes.

Are Wishful & Shroom the same color or are they just very similar?


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 21, 2005)

moved to mac chat


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

FemmeNoir answered you in this thread:

http://specktra.net/forum/showthread...8&page=6&pp=15

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeNoir* 
_Exactly the same when swatched on my NC25 skin._


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FemmeNoir* 
_Exactly the same when swatched on my NC25 skin._

 
I'm a C3 (or at least that's what it says on my Studio Fix).  Wishful & Shroom looked like the same color to me except that on my skin Wishful looked like it had slightly a little more shimmer.  Am I wrong?


----------



## user2 (Oct 23, 2005)

Can anyone compare Da Bling and Pink Papillon? Maybe with a swatch pic?


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 23, 2005)

I've got the Inventive Eyes quad - which similar permenant colours do i not need to buy now? 
And note i don't have a huge collection of shadows so i'm not fussed about missing out on permenant colours that are a little bit different for now, if it's roughly similar then i don't want it for now.


----------



## MACgirl (Oct 24, 2005)

Hey VV ill post a swatch tommorrow for da bling and Pink Pappillion, funny that i swatched it today to see if they were the same, my take on it is that Pink Papillion is more chalky than frosty like da bling is. For some reason i kept saying pink papillion reminds me of the pepto bismo color...lol


----------



## user2 (Oct 24, 2005)

Oh thanks MACgirl! Can't wait for the swatch!!


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 25, 2005)

Is it me or are Temperley and Tease and Teal quite similar?


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 25, 2005)

I too, would like to know.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_Is it me or are Temperley and Tease and Teal quite similar?_


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_I've got the Inventive Eyes quad - which similar permenant colours do i not need to buy now? 
And note i don't have a huge collection of shadows so i'm not fussed about missing out on permenant colours that are a little bit different for now, if it's roughly similar then i don't want it for now._

 
Anybody able to answer the above? It's just that i'm going to end up getting some neautral shadows that i don't have sometime soon and i'm thinking i'll probably end up with some similar colours if i'm not carefull as i'm not clued up about what's similar in the neutrals.


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Anybody able to answer the above? It's just that i'm going to end up getting some neautral shadows that i don't have sometime soon and i'm thinking i'll probably end up with some similar colours if i'm not carefull as i'm not clued up about what's similar in the neutrals._

 
Hey Sushi_Flower  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




IMHO I think that Twillery is similar to All that glitters, and White wheat is similar to Dazzlelight.
Not identical by any means but "similar"  as in you probably don't need both.  Although that said I am stupid, and am always drawn to shades that are similar, lol.


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
_http://www.legacycollection.org/mac/_

 
That site is exactlly what I've been looking for! MAC.com seriouslly needs to re-work their swatches....


----------



## missytakespics (Oct 31, 2005)

Is it just me or is Buff de Buff the exact same as Banshee?
I just got Banshee and I compared the two and they look IDENTICAL...anyone else?


----------



## Isis (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
_Does anyone have both of these? Can anyone do a side by side comparison?  I thought that metamorph was a lighter green and meadowland was more of a mint.  I got one off of lj but I think now I have two meadowlands.  I can try to take a pic later but if anyone has a side by side that would be great..thanks!_

 
I use Juxt in place of Metamorph and Aquadisiac in place of Meadowland on my NW15 complexion. HTH!


----------



## shriekingviolet (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missytakespics* 
_Is it just me or is Buff de Buff the exact same as Banshee?
I just got Banshee and I compared the two and they look IDENTICAL...anyone else?_

 
I haven't seen them side by side, but that was my thought when I saw the palette in store.  I thought it *was* banshee untill I looked.


----------



## crystalteardrop21 (Nov 3, 2005)

hepcat and plum dressing are the same freakin shade, as far as i'm concerned
mulch = coco beach


----------



## sharronmarie (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shriekingviolet* 
_I haven't seen them side by side, but that was my thought when I saw the palette in store.  I thought it *was* banshee untill I looked._

 
ITA, when the palettes were first released the MA's at my counter were calling the warm palette "the one with Banshee"


----------



## luckyme (Nov 5, 2005)

I bought surreal today and could not believe how close it looked to shimmermoss (on skin, but not neccesarily in the pot)


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 6, 2005)

A few I can think of:

Silver Ring & Anti-Establishment - had both, swapped away AE untested as they looked similar enough to me.

Au Contraire & Mystical Mist - swapping away MM as again, similar enough to me. Have tested neither on skin. MM might be a tad greyer/darker, at least from looking at swatches posted in the Swatch forum.


----------



## Isis (Nov 6, 2005)

Does anyone have one for De Menthe?? TIA!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 24, 2005)

*Sprout/Swimming*

I have SPROUT & LUSTRELEAF, and I want to buy two more greens... I'm thinking HUMID and SWIMMING or HUMID and JUXT...

How similar is SPROUT to SWIMMING? If I have one, do I need the other?

Thanks girls/boys!!!


----------



## litlaur (Dec 24, 2005)

It's a little different. If you like really sparkly colors, go ahead and get Swimming. I like Juxt a lot more though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It has a wonderful texture. Here's a comparison:


----------



## Noire (Dec 24, 2005)

I love greens, but for some reason I'm not a big fan of Humid.  Swimming is nice, sparkly, similar to Pickle on me (I put one on each lid, and couldn't tell the difference with eyes open, although Pickle is actually quite different).  Swimming is popular but not a favorite of mine.  Just is nice, I'd be more worried that it is similar to Lustreleaf (can't remember exactly what that one looks like) than worried about Sprout and Swimming.  Those two aren't much alike to me.

~Noire


----------



## ruby_soho (Dec 24, 2005)

I love Humid, it looks great when paired with Sumptuous Olive and Tempting. I don't know anything about Sprout or Swimming, can't help you there. But yes to Humid! Maybe add a 3rd Sumptuous Olive to the mix?


----------



## hungrychild (Dec 24, 2005)

personally, I think you should get all three. and greensmoke (although I know you don't have it listed).

but definately get swimming.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Dec 24, 2005)

i love swimming, i would definitely get this one...i'm still waiting for my lustreleaf from my recent order.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Dec 24, 2005)

Greens are my fave. I love juxt and swimming together, and humid to line.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Dec 24, 2005)

They are all different from one another - I think the only thing they have in common is that they greens.

Swimming is grass green.  Juxt IMO is a softer, more shimmery version of Bitter.  Humid is a dark, shimmery, emerald green.  Sprout and Swimming a very different - Sprout is a bit closer to Juxt, but still different enough to have both.

Sorry if that complicates your decision even more


----------



## Isis (Dec 24, 2005)

To me Sprout is darker than Juxt, but not as vibrant as Swimming. It's more in between the 2.
I'd say go ahead and get all 3!


----------



## NJDes (Dec 25, 2005)

I adore Juxt. I was a bit skeptic to get it before butI heard so much about it I had to give in and buy it. And I'm gald I did. I also have Swimming and love it. I don't know how close Sprout and Swimming are because I don't own Sprout.


----------



## valley (Dec 25, 2005)

I had Juxt and Swimming at the same time.  But I swapped Juxt away because I didnt like it as much as Swimming... I dont know about the other ones.


----------



## jess98765 (Dec 25, 2005)

i love the swimming and juxt combo!!! if i was to choose between sprout and swimming, i'd definietely get swimming


----------



## lovejam (Dec 25, 2005)

I have Swimming, Juxt, and Humid. They're all great, but I would most recommend Juxt. I love it!


----------



## scrapbookromance (Dec 25, 2005)

I love love love juxt as a soft, easy green. I find I can use it with lots of different colors


----------



## kimmy (Dec 25, 2005)

i swear by juxt. seriously. it's fabulous :]


----------



## d_flawless (Dec 26, 2005)

actually, i don't think sprout really looks like swimming at all...i like sprout more, to be honest...and i think it just got d/c, so get it while you can! but i love juxt...get that one if you want a nice green and can't get sprout.


----------



## misswillow (Dec 26, 2005)

Juxt & humid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Humid is lovely and dark, and is great for the contrast and lining. Juxt, as someone said, is like a softer bitter - it has a nice touch of yellow, that will work in well with Sprout. I personally didn't think that much of swimming, but I was probably influenced by the fact it is a lustre, which I hate


----------



## Patricia (Dec 26, 2005)

in my opinion, you need the 3 of them, they are all gorgeous and very different!!!


----------



## andrexalia (Feb 23, 2006)

*When Mac re-releases colors under a different name or similar to LE items...*

Is there any sort of list of the colors MAC has re-released under a new name? 

Alternatively, is there any sort of running list of colors that are really close to LE colors, so if you run out of the LE color, you could find a close replacement?


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Feb 23, 2006)

I think that i've heard that parrot was called kicky-blue for the liza minelli collection but i could be wrong!!! I don't understand why they would re-name it?? I'd love to see lists on your two questions as well! Great thread!


----------



## ladybugz07 (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 
_I think that i've heard that parrot was called kicky-blue for the liza minelli collection but i could be wrong!!! I don't understand why they would re-name it?? I'd love to see lists on your two questions as well! Great thread!_

 
Yep, it's true.  Kicky Blue was a LE color in the Liza PM quad in 2003 and was then rereleased in 2004 as Parrot with Salsabelle...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, these are similar ones I can think of off the top of my head ~
Kicky Blue = Parrot
Belle Azure = Freshwater
Blue Absinthe = Shimmermoss = Steamy
Mystical Mist = Au Contraire

Also, FYI, the Specktra swatch gallery would be a great place to browse.  There are lots of swatches with similar shades...


----------



## michy_mimi (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

  Blue Absinthe = Shimmermoss = Steamy  
 

seriously?


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *michy_mimi* 
_seriously?_

 
No way?! Sorry, meant to quote Blue Absinthe = Shimmermoss = Steamy.

BA & S'moss look NOTHING alike, at least not to me. 

Belle Azure & Freshwater is one I'd believe though, but they are supposedly slightly different. I didn't get BA for that reason, already having Freshwater.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 23, 2006)

madame b lipstick is now Florabundi lipstick(from Culture bloom)


----------



## Trax (Feb 23, 2006)

I just went to my friendly MAC counter today and bought a load of previous collection colors!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Belle Azure and Freshwater are extremely similar to eachother but Belle Azure is a tad bit brighter blue, like richer I suppose, but I already have Freshwater and my MA friend it's not worth having both. But Blue Absinthe and Shimmermoss and Steamy look nothing alike IMO. Shimmermoss and Steamy are similar but Steamy is more vibrant, and Blue Absinthe has more blue to it.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_No way?! Sorry, meant to quote Blue Absinthe = Shimmermoss = Steamy.

BA & S'moss look NOTHING alike, at least not to me. 

Belle Azure & Freshwater is one I'd believe though, but they are supposedly slightly different. I didn't get BA for that reason, already having Freshwater._

 
On me they are practically identical.  Of the three, Shimmermoss is just a bit lighter.  There are a few swatches in the gallery that show the similarities.  LOL, who knows ~ I bought both straight from MAC, but maybe I got a wonky batch of Shimmermoss...


----------



## MissKaylee* (Feb 24, 2006)

Belle Azure wasnt the same as freshwater, BA was a little bit lighter and less vibrant than freshwater...


----------



## MisStarrlight (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm almost positive that there is a book that the stores have that list similar shade to dc'd items.  I've been told to reference it on a few occasions, but never have actually taken the time to look at it.  I don't know if it's something that my store just has-like something that we've made over the years-or if it's MAC issued, if it's for just lipsticks (every time I was told to look at it it was for a lipstick color) or for everything, but no harm in checking with your MA next time you're in.


----------



## ette (Feb 25, 2006)

Madame B and Florabundi.


----------



## baby_love (Feb 25, 2006)

Pinkarat and Petal Pusher...

but I don't think Blue Absinthe and Shimmermoss and Steamy look anything alike, blue absinthe is more blue, Steamy is teal-er and shimmermoss is lighter than both of them.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 25, 2006)

Pinkarat isn't dc or LE though...

Blue Absinthe and steamy look the same in the pan, but steamy isn't as rich in color.


----------



## madkitty (Oct 26, 2006)

*similar eyeshadow colours*

Hi girls perhaps you can help - as Im building up my collection im finding there are quite a few similarities out there (both present and LE). Perhaps we can create a list of colours that are quite similar to each other  - I bet we all know how frustrating it can be!!!

I'll start it with:
shimmermoss & waternymph *
bitter & overgrown *

I added the * to show my personal preference!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Oct 29, 2006)

budding beauty - sushi flower
orange - rule
d'bohemia - love bud
beauty sleep - slip pink


----------



## lara (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_budding beauty - sushi flower_

 
I'd disagree with that - one is bright warm coral and the other is noticably cool. The only way that I'd call them similar is that they're both tagged as being bright pink.


----------



## BlahWah (Oct 29, 2006)

I only have Purple Shower, but it looks quite similar to Endless Love, outside of the finishes.

Formal Black & Well-Plumed (tho both LE)
Expensive Pink & Pink Bronze pig.
Take Wing & Embark
Almond Icing & Vex (& Sea Myth?)


----------



## Tira-Misu (Oct 29, 2006)

Sea Myth = Seedy Pearl


----------



## Padmita (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't think Pink Bronze and Expensive Pink are that similar - Pink bronze is a reddish base with pink shimmer, and Expensive Pink is a warm bronzey pink with gold shimmer; I can wear Expensive Pink, but Pink Bronze not so much...

Da Bling and Swish, although Swish is a bit cooler
Steamy and Shimmermoss (different finish)
Aquavert and Lustreleaf (again, different finish though)


----------



## geeko (Oct 29, 2006)

Plum dressing and hepcat...
Aquadisiac and turquatic 

i can't tell the difference if put together lol


----------



## asraicat (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tira-Misu* 

 
_Sea Myth = Seedy Pearl_

 
lol 
NOT on an nc/nw 15-20 skin tone

seedy pearl is more grey pink


----------



## Ambi (Oct 29, 2006)

Steamy, Tres Teal and Tease 'n Teal all look the same on me [I'm really pale though, if that matters].

Sketch and Inventive = identical, Inventive is just more glittery


----------

